# If Your Phone Is So Good, Do You Still Need a 'Real' Camera?



## table1349

If your phone is so good at taking photos, do you need a real camera?


----------



## tirediron

Yes!


----------



## JohnFranklin

These hypotheticals are simply ludicrous!  It is as if photographers are eagerly waiting to ditch their equipment in favor of any "simple" tool that "does everything" and will render their current cameras obsolete.  These sort of articles are aimed at the common snapshooter folk who may perhaps do just that, and not the enthusiasts like myself and many here.  I choose to purposely shoot with outdated and "antique" equipment for the thrill and the _enjoyment of the process_.  The idea that I would want to eliminate the myriad steps involved: from loading film, to switching manual settings, to developing the film, because a stupid phone has just been released, is simply an insult!


----------



## table1349

JohnFranklin said:


> These hypotheticals are simply ludicrous!  It is as if photographers are eagerly waiting to ditch their equipment in favor of any "simple" tool that "does everything" and will render their current cameras obsolete.  These sort of articles are aimed at the common snapshooter folk who may perhaps do just that, and not the enthusiasts like myself and many here.  I choose to purposely shoot with outdated and "antique" equipment for the thrill and the _enjoyment of the process_.  The idea that I would want to eliminate the myriad steps involved: from loading film, to switching manual settings, to developing the film, because a stupid phone has just been released, is simply an insult!


----------



## JohnFranklin

I am not "stuck in the past."  I am an antiquarian!


----------



## astroNikon

What's film?

I just ordered my battery/ vertical grip /hot shoe attachment  for my iPhone.
I'm waiting for the attachment ring for my 150-600 to be released.
iPhone all the way!!


----------



## robbins.photo

tirediron said:


> Yes!



And that pretty much sums it up.  So could somebody bring out the moose?

Lol


----------



## astroNikon

robbins.photo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that pretty much sums it up.  So could somebody bring out the moose?
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...

but my iPhone *is* a "real" camera.
It certainly functions like one.

Now a broader definition of "real camera" may come into play ...

such as control of Aperture, Shutter and ISO .. oh wait .. lookie at this as it's been out a few years ==> Manual App Lets You Set Aperture, Shutter Speed and ISO

android ==> 4 camera apps that enable manual controls on Android Lollipop


----------



## Designer

_"As more people turn to smartphone cameras for their ease of use, social media sharing capabilities, and cooperation with photo editing apps,.."
_
"ease of use" is translated from "lack of controls"
"social media sharing" can be done otherwise, albeit through another piece of hardware.
likewise, the same for "cooperation with photo editing aps"

The one thing the article failed to highlight is that most people will carry their phones nearly all the time, whereas not necessarily a real camera.


----------



## table1349

JohnFranklin said:


> I am not "stuck in the past."  I am an antiquarian!


Wow, I didn't realize you were into fantasy (ie. geek) gaming.


----------



## KmH

> This year, 2.5 trillion photos will be shared or stored online.


That is a big number.
2,500,000,000,000. That's 6.85 Million photos *each day*. 285,388 *each hour*.


----------



## nerwin

Phones have pretty much replaced consumer cheap point and shoot cameras, but I don't think they will replace bridge, advanced compacts or interchangeable lens cameras.


----------



## MikeBcos

I just downloaded a bunch of photos  my wife took on her new iPhone 7 Plus and ran them through lightroom along with photos from my 2007 vintage Leica C-Lux 2 and my Leica D-Lux typ 109. All I looked at were jpg files, I zoomed everything into 100% and looked at the detail. In bright sunlight with the sun to the side or behind the iphone images were reasonable, but those from my C-Lux 2 were still sharper and more detailed than the iphone photos.

Now, RAW from the iPhone may be different, I haven't messed with that yet.


----------



## nerwin

MikeBcos said:


> I just downloaded a bunch of photos  my wife took on her new iPhone 7 Plus and ran them through lightroom along with photos from my 2007 vintage Leica C-Lux 2 and my Leica D-Lux typ 109. All I looked at were jpg files, I zoomed everything into 100% and looked at the detail. In bright sunlight with the sun to the side or behind the iphone images were reasonable, but those from my C-Lux 2 were still sharper and more detailed than the iphone photos.
> 
> Now, RAW from the iPhone may be different, I haven't messed with that yet.



Iphone 7 can't even shoot raw natively...you need a third party app. Hahaha.


----------



## table1349

nerwin said:


> MikeBcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just downloaded a bunch of photos  my wife took on her new iPhone 7 Plus and ran them through lightroom along with photos from my 2007 vintage Leica C-Lux 2 and my Leica D-Lux typ 109. All I looked at were jpg files, I zoomed everything into 100% and looked at the detail. In bright sunlight with the sun to the side or behind the iphone images were reasonable, but those from my C-Lux 2 were still sharper and more detailed than the iphone photos.
> 
> Now, RAW from the iPhone may be different, I haven't messed with that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iphone 7 can't even shoot raw natively...you need a third party app. Hahaha.
Click to expand...



 

Perhaps that's because it is a phone with a camera attached, not a camera with a phone attached.


----------



## nerwin

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeBcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just downloaded a bunch of photos  my wife took on her new iPhone 7 Plus and ran them through lightroom along with photos from my 2007 vintage Leica C-Lux 2 and my Leica D-Lux typ 109. All I looked at were jpg files, I zoomed everything into 100% and looked at the detail. In bright sunlight with the sun to the side or behind the iphone images were reasonable, but those from my C-Lux 2 were still sharper and more detailed than the iphone photos.
> 
> Now, RAW from the iPhone may be different, I haven't messed with that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iphone 7 can't even shoot raw natively...you need a third party app. Hahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128135
> 
> Perhaps that's because it is a phone with a camera attached, not a camera with a phone attached.
Click to expand...


I mean you have to install a third party app to be able to shoot raw. Apple's built in camera app can't shoot raw (yet anyways).


----------



## petrochemist

I've never managed to find a single 'real' camera that does everything I want.
Of my current selection, I could manage everything with perhaps 6 of them.
Given enough money to buy kit, - such as underwater housings, microscopes, top of the line bodies & custom adapters - then I perhaps 3 cameras could do for me. (I'd still need large format, compact visual & full spectrum models.)


----------



## tirediron

nerwin said:


> ...I mean you have to install a third party app to be able to shoot raw. Apple's built in camera app can't shoot raw (yet anyways).


Strictly speaking, you're installing the 3rd party application to* access* the raw file.  It's there; the camera doesn't actually create the .jpg file directly, it's done with software.  Apple has simply blocked access to the raw data.


----------



## Achaicus

Wait, so a camera on a phone isn't real?


----------



## table1349

Achaicus said:


> Wait, so a camera on a phone isn't real?


Oh it's real.  But if you look up the term real in the Oxford Dictionary no where to they include the word QUALITY.


----------



## nerwin

If a camera phone shoots raw, then its professional. It takes professional pictures.


----------



## astroNikon

nerwin said:


> If a camera phone shoots raw, then its professional. It takes professional pictures.


The photographer would have to take professional pictures.
Still doesn't stop the drunken person from taking blurry pics of their foot and posting to facebook which would be void of anything "professional."


----------



## nerwin

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a camera phone shoots raw, then its professional. It takes professional pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> The photographer would have to take professional pictures.
> Still doesn't stop the drunken person from taking blurry pics of their foot and posting to facebook which would be void of anything "professional."
Click to expand...


You do know that I was being sarcastic right? Though...it is hard to convey over the internet.


----------



## astroNikon

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a camera phone shoots raw, then its professional. It takes professional pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> The photographer would have to take professional pictures.
> Still doesn't stop the drunken person from taking blurry pics of their foot and posting to facebook which would be void of anything "professional."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that I was being sarcastic right? Though...it is hard to convey over the internet.
Click to expand...

add a    to be sarcastic .. or some other thing


----------



## nerwin

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a camera phone shoots raw, then its professional. It takes professional pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> The photographer would have to take professional pictures.
> Still doesn't stop the drunken person from taking blurry pics of their foot and posting to facebook which would be void of anything "professional."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that I was being sarcastic right? Though...it is hard to convey over the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> add a    to be sarcastic .. or some other thing
Click to expand...


I'll keep that in mind, I'm not good with emojis.


----------



## mariska2016

Yes, certainly!


----------

